# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Форточные дыроискатели

## SDA

В Windows хватает опасных уязвимостей, и самостоятельный поиск и латание этих дыр тривиальным занятием не назовешь. К счастью, существуют бесплатные программные продукты, позволяющие отыскать прорехи в безопасности операционной системы, получить исчерпывающие рекомендации по их устранению и до минимума снизить риск проникновения на компьютер извне.

Windows Vulnerability Scanner. Анализатор системной безопасности от индийской компании Proland Software. Предназначен для работы в операционных системах Windows 2000/XP/Vista/2003 Server и состоит из одного исполняемого файла размером 1,2 Мбайт. Приложение отыскивает лазейки и бреши, определяет степень их опасности, а также предлагает загрузить и установить соответствующие патчи (если они, конечно, имеются в наличии на момент проверки системы). Все ссылки на заплатки выводятся в рабочем окне программы, что значительно упрощает их поиск и установку. Следует отметить также способность Windows Vulnerability Scanner самостоятельно обновлять базу данных "исправляющих" патчей и умение демонстрировать некоторые технические сведения о компьютере.

Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.1. Разработка редмондских чародеев, дальше http://www.computerra.ru/reviews/375075/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ivaemon

> Microsoft Baseline Security Analyzer 2.1. Разработка редмондских чародеев, дальше http://www.computerra.ru/reviews/375075/


На любую попытку скана это чудо выдает один ответ: 192.168.1.2 : Computer not found.

----------

